# Has anyone changed the time on their phone to see if it effects the game?



## Renlove (Nov 23, 2017)

I think most of us have been yelled at by resetti in a past version of animal crossing. 

Now I'm wondering if we can do that with phone time.  The only free time is at night, and I would like to see my town in the daylight. 

Would it apply to speeding up crafting? 

I kinda don't want to try it out incase I mess up my game. Has anyone done this by accident? Or have more courage than I do?


----------



## mob (Nov 23, 2017)

it doesn't work, at least not for me


----------



## Scully (Nov 23, 2017)

doesn't work for me either :/ I was really hoping it did ugh


----------



## will. (Nov 23, 2017)

Most new games have anti-cheating methods to make sure that players can't mess with the time and get something out of the game. In plenty of old games you could, but it seems as though the developers figured out our tendencies.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 24, 2017)

No, but I did notice it’s an hour behind.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> No, but I did notice it’s an hour behind.



Mine is two hours behind, the game flips over at 10 and my villagers start talking about me being up so late. I don't really mind it though.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Mine is two hours behind, the game flips over at 10 and my villagers start talking about me being up so late. I don't really mind it though.


Mine flips over at 1 am so it’s nbd. I think it just didn’t get the DST ending memo.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Ah this is good to know. I don't think I would mess with my phone's time but it is interesting they've thwarted a player's ability to time-travel, at least in this game


----------

